# 65 GTO tail pipe question



## bootleggerjim (Apr 12, 2019)

Hello from SC on the Coast.....doing a frame off on my 65 GTO and would like to know if the tail pipes for the splitters are the same as other pipes....much thanks too.....


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Jim,

I believe the answer is yes. That said, they are cut to a specific length to accommodate the OEM splitter location. 

If you’de like I can take a few measurements for you. I got my exhaust from Gardner.





Muscle Car Exhaust Systems - Gardner Muscle Car Exhaust Systems


offering muscle car exhaust systems, reproduction exhaust systems - Gardner Muscle Car Exhaust Systems



www.gardnerexhaust.com


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

GTOTIGR said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> I believe the answer is yes. That said, they are cut to a specific length to accommodate the OEM splitter location.
> 
> ...


As you’re probably aware, the splitters require unique rear hangers / clamps.


----------



## bootleggerjim (Apr 12, 2019)

I know Gardner is the best, I have the splitters but no tail pipes...trying to save a few bucks......thank you too.....


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

I bought Inline Tube exhaust for my 68. While the system fit well, I had to modify the tails pipe extensions in order to attach the OEM tips so they extended the correct distance beyond the bumper. They are much less expensive than Gardner.








1965 Pontiac GTO Lemans Tempest Stock Exhaust Kit


1965 Pontiac GTO Lemans Tempest Stock Exhaust Kit




www.inlinetube.com


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Here are some old file pics I have, not very clear but may be of help. 
The last sheet IIRC is the Repro sheet from the splitter kit from Ames.


----------



## bootleggerjim (Apr 12, 2019)

Wow, great info guys......I see a lot of splitters not installed right, very important to get mine just right.....I guess its Ames or Gardner......


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

I love those splitters on a 65! The best looking and best sounding 65 GTO I ever saw had those. It was a stock four speed, four barrel 389 and ran great.


----------

